# res://C:\windows\system32\shdoclc.dll/dnserror.htm



## jondavrob

Hi

I have a problem with IE. I run XP & IE 6 which has been fine until yesterday, now each time I try to use explorer this message keeps coming up. I can access the internet through other programs and my e-mail is working fine. I have installed and run Spybot, Adaware, CCleaner and just completed a hijack this report. (the results are saved and available for anyone to see). I also run Norton, and have a fairly secure firewall on the router.

We run a small business and have 2 computers networked through a router connected directly to the phone lines. The other computers are fine.

I am fairly computer literate and have spent many hours trying to correct this problem, but I am now at the point of throwing this PC through my window!

Has anyone got some ideas?


----------



## Rellik187

*Try this*

It could be a DNS problem.
Goto Start > Run. . . > Type in "cmd" (without the quotes), hit enter or ok.

Type in "ipconfig /all", and look in there besides DNS Servers, if there is not one listed that would be your problem. Tell the results.

(To get out of cmd, just type exit and hit enter)


----------



## kkt

Howdy - 
First time poster, so please be gentle with me. I have the exact same problem as jondavrob posted many moons ago... I tried the hint from Rellik187, and my computer had the following url next to DNS Servers:192.168.0.1 - Anybody got any ideas on what can I try now???


----------



## MattBro

Just to rule out you don't have any "basic" problems, ensure you have a static address.

Control Panel -> Network Connections -> Right-click your LAN connection to the router (And go to Properties) -> Select TCP/IP and hit the "Properties" button -> Fill out the details as so;

IP Address: (Anything you like, so-long as it's in the router's network. Example: 192.168.0.2)
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: (Address of your router) (Probably 192.168.0.1)

Primary DNS Server: (Address of your router)
Alternate DNS: (Leave blank).


If this still does not work you can possibly try using an application I wrote to assist with the same sort of problems:
http://202.172.103.146/pub/BnetDiagTool.exe (Hosted on my local webserver, might be a little slow.)

Unzip (Important), and run the enclosed application (BnetDiagTool.exe), and type in the following:
resolve (Hostname)
Example: resolve www.google.com

A log will be generated (Log.txt) and placed in the same directory as the application, post the contents of it.


----------



## johnwill

I suggest you post a HijackThis log in our HJT forum, they'll help you delouse your system.


----------



## kkt

No luck with the suggestion, MattBro... Thank you anyway! This problem computer is a few years old, and I set it up for my husband so that he could use email. It was a great excuse for me to buy a new one last year! I have had nothing but problems with it - I'm restoring it to factory settings as I speak/type & start all over, (I've never done that before) as one last try to straighten it out before throwing it out the window & buying yet one more new box!


----------

